# Programs Won't Open/Run



## Jimmyjamht (Mar 16, 2017)

So last night, I installed a new motherboard and CPU. Everything went fine, I turned it on, worked right away, and I was even gaming on it for a while. Went back on this morning, it was still fine, I played some more games and noticed that there was a Windows update waiting. I restarted my computer, let the updater do it's thing and now, no programs will open. 

I can log in, get to the desktop, interact with it, but none of the programs will open. I tried to reinstall Windows, but the settings menu and things won't open either. Google chrome, however, opens, but it is a completely white square with the three close, minimize, full screen icons in the corner. If I mouse over where the search bar is, I can type and the suggested/search history list shows up, but after hitting enter, it still just stays as the blank white screen.

I've restarted a dozen times, and booted in safe mode, which worked, but I don't think you can reinstall Windows from that.

I have no idea where to even begin to fix this as I can't access or open anything...And sorry in advance if this looks terrible or has awkward mistakes, I'm using my phone.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well first off to reinstall windows you need to boot from the DVD or USB thumb drive with the windows files on it.

I would recommend doing a system restore, tap F8 while starting to see if you can access the system restore options.

If not bioot from a windows media and run system restore from that or just do a fresh reinstall if you would rather do that.


----------



## Jimmyjamht (Mar 16, 2017)

Tapping F8 unfortunately did nothing for me.

I'm at work right now, but can I download/create the reinstall media from safe mode?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I believe so..?? As long as you have network (internet) access you should be able to do so.

If F8 doesn't work try each of the hot keys (F1-F12) and see if one of them will bring open the boot options. The MOST common are
F8
F10
F12

Also the "DEL" key might do it for you too


----------



## Jimmyjamht (Mar 16, 2017)

I got an error when I tried a system restore with two different options, so I went ahead and created a new installation tool/media to do a clean install... But now I can't run the setup because it needs administration privileges and due to how bad the update screwed my computer up, the window/buttons literally don't appear to give permission.

The sound queue pops up, the background goes dark and the icons disappear, but that's it, nothing to click on.

*edit*
It's also a .exe which means I can't run it anyway -_-


----------



## adammeto (Mar 17, 2017)

I also got an update yesterday I have windows 10 and this update broke my comp like yours most programs wont start and sometimes the start menu wont work but i can use file explorer just fine. I also restarted my computer a couple of times and the start menu came back but thats it. I'm willing to reinstall windows but i dont have boot disk or drive because i got windows 10 for free. I also saw that windows 10 has some kind of system restore which i would use but i cant open settings.


----------



## Jimmyjamht (Mar 16, 2017)

adammeto said:


> I also got an update yesterday I have windows 10 and this update broke my comp like yours most programs wont start and sometimes the start menu wont work but i can use file explorer just fine. I also restarted my computer a couple of times and the start menu came back but thats it. I'm willing to reinstall windows but i dont have boot disk or drive because i got windows 10 for free. I also saw that windows 10 has some kind of system restore which i would use but i cant open settings.


I actually managed to find something that worked. It seems like the update actually corrupted whichever account it was downloaded on to, so all you have to do (though it's annoying) is create another account through command prompt. This new account will become your main account, and you can delete your old one once you see everything is working fine.

This at least worked for me.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Just to horn in on the thread.
Jimmy. If you installed a new motherboard, you no longer have an activated OS, (Windows 10?). Could be the reason for some of the problems you have experienced. You might like to check that.


----------



## adammeto (Mar 17, 2017)

I tried the command prompt to add a new account but I cant because i can use cmd just fine but when i want run it as administrator(because when I tried to add a new account it said access denied) the window of "do you allow this program to make changes" doesn't show up the background dims and all icons go away like it usually does but the window never appears because of the original problem that programs wont start. So it's basically like my computer froze and i have to restart it
I also checked and this is the only account on my computer it says I'm administrator


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

adammeto, you need to do a CLEAN INSTALL of windows. You need to boot from the OS media and run the installer from OUTSIDE windows.

ABout the OS issue, Did you buy a RETAIL copy of windows or did you install a new motherboard into a OEM (Dell HP Asus) computer?


----------



## Jimmyjamht (Mar 16, 2017)

davehc said:


> Just to horn in on the thread.
> Jimmy. If you installed a new motherboard, you no longer have an activated OS, (Windows 10?). Could be the reason for some of the problems you have experienced. You might like to check that.


It was actually already activated. I was able to activate the night I installed it, which was the night before the update installed. Other people on other forums seemed to be having the same problem as well, so there was something buggy with the update.

And Adammeto, this is the link to the exact page of instructions I used to create a new admin account.

https://operating-systems.wonderhow...ser-account-using-cmd-prompt-windows-0125689/


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

That is interesting and good news. I am about to sell off one of my laptops and was thinking of the cost of repurchasing a Windows 10 pro again, for a new laptop as, in this country at least, new laptops only come with Home edition OEMs. I understand from your comment, that you can now buy pre-activated motherboards?


----------



## onemc4you (Mar 17, 2017)

Make a boot usb with Sardu multiboot creator


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

